# Shadowcast gets a ShadowCast



## tkreitler (Oct 3, 2011)

Sweet, very sweet. That looks like a true fish catching machine there. Where's the tiller extension?


----------



## jschilli (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice ride!


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

What speeds are you getting with the 9.9?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> What speeds are you getting with the 9.9?


With one person and a light load and smooth conditions, 21.4 MPH WOT.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Where's the tiller extension?


It's coming. Gotta get with Bob at Strongarm....


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Thats really good with the 9.9. I really think this is the best value right now. Nice boat.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Congrats, beautiful boat!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

That's just too sweet! I'm glad someone finally saw the light and came out with a good competitive gheenoe rival! Congrats!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

that is awesome!!!
-best bang for the buck and better yet , supreme skinny fishin machine 

-a


----------



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

Man that's a neat lookin boat!


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Awesome skiff!!!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

This skiff is sweet!
I'm loving the new drop in decks!
Congrats, you have a hell of a skiff!

I saw you running through that tampa chop! Cutting through it it like a champ!


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Consider the Carbon Maarine tiller extension if you want to be able to easily take it on & off. I did get a Sissy Stick from Strongarm & really like it!


----------



## davefishing (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow, that is nice. That will fit in my garage. What size is the cooler? Do you know the width of the stern, I know the width is 54" at it's widest point. Trying to get an idea as to how stable it is. I have to get down there to test ride one, also thinking of a mitzi 15, I wonder which on would be best.

I am curious about its construction. In your seventh picture the one of the front hatch open, looking at where the floor meets the side wall the right side is different from the left. Do you know why?


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

A small rigging conduit is glassed in at the floor level on the starboard side....


----------



## dnovak (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice setup.Looks a lot like mine except that I have a 20 Tohatsu.
It's a really cool little skiff. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]

D


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> What size is the cooler? Do you know the width of the stern, I know the width is 54" at it's widest point. Trying to get an idea as to how stable it is. I have to get down there to test ride one, also thinking of a mitzi 15, I wonder which on would be best.


The cooler is a K2 Cryo 60 qt. The width of the base of the transom is 39". I measured for some one else today. As far as the comparison between the ShadowCast and the Mitzi 15....I have now owned both. The stability of the ShadowCast and the Mitzi 15 are close but I found the Mitzi to be a skiff that you really need to stay on the center line of the skiff. Not so on the ShadowCast. I like the ride of the ShadowCast better. The fact that the ShadowCast is 14" longer makes it pole very straight and tracks like an arrow. The fit and finish....there is NO comaprison. I had a 2005 Mitzi 15 and it was very "cheaply" put together looking. Totally not the case with the ShadowCast. It is a very nicely finished skiff. And, unless you are going used on the Mitzi, you will not be able to touch the price point of the ShadowCast.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

> > What size is the cooler? Do you know the width of the stern, I know the width is 54" at it's widest point. Trying to get an idea as to how stable it is. I have to get down there to test ride one, also thinking of a mitzi 15, I wonder which on would be best.
> 
> 
> The cooler is a K2 Cryo 60 qt.  The width of the base of the transom is 39".  I measured for some one else today.  As far as the comparison between the ShadowCast and the Mitzi 15....I have now owned both.  The stability of the ShadowCast and the Mitzi 15 are close but I found the Mitzi to be a skiff that you really need to stay on the center line of the skiff.  Not so on the ShadowCast.  I like the ride of the ShadowCast better.  The fact that the ShadowCast is 14" longer makes it pole very straight and tracks like an arrow.  The fit and finish....there is NO comaprison.  I had a 2005 Mitzi 15 and it was very "cheaply" put together looking.  Totally not the case with the ShadowCast.  It is a very nicely finished skiff.  And, unless you are going used on the Mitzi, you will not be able to touch the price point of the ShadowCast.


Nice skiff shadowcast. Agreed on your comparison to the mitzi. I also owned the mitzi 16 ft and it was put together very sloppy.
The shadowcast is put together very solid. The shadowcast overall is very simple but the added length helps it ride and pole better. I'm patiently waiting and hoping my skiff is next up in production.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

> > What size is the cooler? Do you know the width of the stern, I know the width is 54" at it's widest point. Trying to get an idea as to how stable it is. I have to get down there to test ride one, also thinking of a mitzi 15, I wonder which on would be best.
> 
> 
> The cooler is a K2 Cryo 60 qt.  The width of the base of the transom is 39".  I measured for some one else today.  As far as the comparison between the ShadowCast and the Mitzi 15....I have now owned both.  The stability of the ShadowCast and the Mitzi 15 are close but I found the Mitzi to be a skiff that you really need to stay on the center line of the skiff.  Not so on the ShadowCast.  I like the ride of the ShadowCast better.  The fact that the ShadowCast is 14" longer makes it pole very straight and tracks like an arrow.  The fit and finish....there is NO comaprison.  I had a 2005 Mitzi 15 and it was very "cheaply" put together looking.  Totally not the case with the ShadowCast.  It is a very nicely finished skiff.  And, unless you are going used on the Mitzi, you will not be able to touch the price point of the ShadowCast.




Wow!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I just can't see how a skiff that is offered at such an affordable price could possibly be built far superior than a Mitzi. I like the shadowcast for its basic characteristics but c'mon guys. The Ankona flood is starting to get deep...


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> I just can't see how a skiff that is offered at such an affordable price could possibly be built far superior than a Mitzi.


  

I have owned both skiffs now.  Now I do not know how a 2012 Mitzi 15 is built as I have never seen one.  The one I owned was a 2005 and it was a very similar set up to the SUV 17 and ShadowCast that I have owned.  No frills, basic poling skiff.  Maybe things have changed since my Mitzi was built.  My comparison was based on my experiences in both skiffs that I have owned.  Take a ride in ShadowCast or any other Ankona skiff and maybe you will be able to see what I or anyone else who is a part of "the Ankona flood" has seen.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

> Consider the Carbon Maarine tiller extension if you want to be able to easily take it on & off. I did get a Sissy Stick from Strongarm & really like it!


I second the carbon marine tiller extension. I have had both and the strongarm is nice but you can't beat the light weight of carbon fiber. Plus the carbon fiber does not ding and scratch your boat when the engine is tilted up.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> > I second the carbon marine tiller extension. I have had both and the strongarm is nice but you can't beat the light weight of carbon fiber. Plus the carbon fiber does not ding and scratch your boat when the engine is tilted up.
> 
> 
> I have had the CM tiller extension as well on my SUV 17. Do you know if the Strongarm is universal or are there different sizes for different motors like the CM extension? I only ask because I see myself re-powering this skiff with a 20HP down the road.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

You have to order your strongarm tiller to fit your engine. Its a close fit but not exact. I had to shim mine with tape and twine. Every now and then it would come loose. Another nice thing about the carbon marine tiller arms is you can refinish them yourself. 600 grit sandpaper under a hose followed by 900 grit sandpaper under a hose then spray with clear coat and it looks like new. Carbon marine also has better customer service.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Strongarm Tiller extension is built specifically for your outboard. Fit's like a glove. Most comfortable tiller extension on the market. Strongest, too. You can get any finish on it to match the rest of the metal work on your skiff, and it'll guarantee to not fade out and leave glass particles embedded in your skin. Trust me, Jon. The Strongarm Tiller extension is the way to go.

Anyone that tells you otherwise hasn't tried them both in the element. And you know that if installed properly that strongarm tiller extension isn't going to come loose while running. Way more comfortable grip than just a grip tape feel glassed onto the end. When you're running across Tampa Bay in that nasty slop. I'll put my money on the Strongarm Products Tiller extension. I ran the piss out of mine for two years. I ran across from flamingo to islamorada through storms and a nastier chop than we had on Saturday. And I NEVER questioned the tiller extension. 
The reason why I'm so against the CM one is because the day that I actually first ever saw a Strongarm Extension, was during the Julian Guas fishing tournament in 2010. We were fishing out of my buddies Terrapin skiff with the CM tiller extension. Running across the bay was impossible. The extension came loose, it vibrated like heck, and my hand kept slipping off the grip. not to mention the fibers that got embedded into my long sleeve that kept itching the remainder of the day. We got back to the marina for the check in and thats when I saw Bob's display for Strongarm Products. I walked over to check it out a bit skeptical. But was completely impressed when I saw the line up of Gheenoe's that made it completely across the bay with their Strongarm tiller extensions. Those guys looked like they had a blast. They didn't come back all beat up. So I ended up going home with one.

For the guy who just goes out and does some fishing in fair and good weather, they both are a good fit. But if you're going to fish hardcore, it's a rather easy decision. Heck, check out the front page. The tiller extension shoot out will tell you the strongarm one is better. The only con about it is that it weighs more. But the weight is what gives it the comfort. I don't know about you, but when you're sacrificing comfort for weight in several other aspects of the skiff, I think the tiller extension shouldn't be one of them. You're talking a couple lbs, that make a world of difference for comfort. 


Now, when talking push poles, I'd definitely go with Carbon Marine. I love my Loop push pole, Joe was great in delivering it to my house. and when it's time to purchase a new push pole. it'll be another one from Joe. Can't say a single thing bad about the guy.


----------



## davefishing (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank you for your reply Shadowcast. Have you ever fished in a gheenoe lt25? And if so how does it compare. Love the storage hatch option on the lt25 thats why its on my list but I love the lines of this shadowcast.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Thank you for your reply Shadowcast. Have you ever fished in a gheenoe lt25? And if so how does it compare. Love the storage hatch option on the lt25 thats why its on my list but I love the lines of this shadowcast.


I fished with a guy (fly wrecker) on Saturday who owns a LT25. He had nothing but praise for the ShadowCast vs. the LT25. I would shoot him a PM and he can give you the in's and out's of how he feels. As far as the storage hatch goes, there is center coffin box that can act as very dry storage. The storage up front is also very dry for storage....just may be limited if you go with the 8 gallon aluminum tank up front. Like I said, give fly wrecker a PM and he can speak on his views of both skiffs.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

http://www.microskiff.com/reviews/products/tiller-extension/index.html


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

> Strongarm Tiller extension is built specifically for your outboard. Fit's like a glove. Most comfortable tiller extension on the market. Strongest, too. You can get any finish on it to match the rest of the metal work on your skiff, and it'll guarantee to not fade out and leave glass particles embedded in your skin. Trust me, Jon. The Strongarm Tiller extension is the way to go.
> 
> Anyone that tells you otherwise hasn't tried them both in the element. And you know that if installed properly that strongarm tiller extension isn't going to come loose while running. Way more comfortable grip than just a grip tape feel glassed onto the end. When you're running across Tampa Bay in that nasty slop. I'll put my money on the Strongarm Products Tiller extension. I ran the piss out of mine for two years. I ran across from flamingo to islamorada through storms and a nastier chop than we had on Saturday. And I NEVER questioned the tiller extension.
> The reason why I'm so against the CM one is because the day that I actually first ever saw a Strongarm Extension, was during the Julian Guas fishing tournament in 2010. We were fishing out of my buddies Terrapin skiff with the CM tiller extension. Running across the bay was impossible. The extension came loose, it vibrated like heck, and my hand kept slipping off the grip. not to mention the fibers that got embedded into my long sleeve that kept itching the remainder of the day. We got back to the marina for the check in and thats when I saw Bob's display for Strongarm Products. I walked over to check it out a bit skeptical. But was completely impressed when I saw the line up of Gheenoe's that made it completely across the bay with their Strongarm tiller extensions. Those guys looked like they had a blast. They didn't come back all beat up. So I ended up going home with one.
> ...


I fish hard and yes the strong arm tiller is nice however it didn't fit my handle on my Yamaha. For what I paid for it I wish it fit better. It was a real pain getting it to stay on.


----------



## FlyWrecker (Apr 6, 2012)

> > Thank you for your reply Shadowcast. Have you ever fished in a gheenoe lt25? And if so how does it compare. Love the storage hatch option on the lt25 thats why its on my list but I love the lines of this shadowcast.
> 
> 
> I fished with a guy (fly wrecker) on Saturday who owns a LT25.  He had nothing but praise for the ShadowCast vs. the LT25.  I would shoot him a PM and he can give you the in's and out's of how he feels.  As far as the storage hatch goes, there is center coffin box that can act as very dry storage.  The storage up front is also very dry for storage....just may be limited if you go with the 8 gallon aluminum tank up front.  Like I said, give fly wrecker a PM and he can speak on his views of both skiffs.


Sent PM

I'll summarize...Shadowcast can you send me the order form?


----------

